# Usb-Tastatur wird zwar erkannt aber ich kann nicht schreiben



## DyKy (17. August 2009)

hallo liebe forengemeinde 
seit heute habe ich ein schwerwigendes problem

ich habe grad call of duty 4 gespielt und meine tastatur funktionierte einwandfrei  als ich dann cod4 beendet habe und firefox gestartet habe musste ich feststellen das ich keine url eingeben konnte

die basagte tastatur habe ich jetzt ca eine woche (gekauft bei saturn)
es ist eine trust ds-4700r sie war in einem set zusammen mit einer maus (beide sind kabellos) im set war auch nur ein sender für beide geräte enthalten
der link zum produkt : 
Trust.com

so nun zum eigentlichen problem egal an welchen usb anschluss ich den sender anstecke die tastatur funktioniert nicht die maus aber schon außerdem wird die tastatur auch erkannt und windows sagt mir "Das Gerät funktioniert einwandfrei." das tut es offensichtlich nicht denn ich kann nirgendwo schreiben weder word/schnellsuche/internet ect. 
eine ps 2 tastatur die ich noch hatte funktioniert jedoch am pc aber ich habe keine 2. usb tastatur um zu testen ob es an der tastatur liegt.
die battarien habe ich auch schon ausgetauscht und an der tastatur befindet sich kein on off schalter oder sync (es hat am anfang einfach sofort funktioniert)

Mein system:
vista home prem
intel core2duo e8400
hd4870
asus p5q pro
(falls noch etwas benötigt wird einfach fragen)

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen denn ich habe schon überall gesucht und nie etwas das zu meinem problem passt gefunden. ich würde die tastatur ja umtauschen aber die verpackung habe ich schon weggeschmissen...-.-

mfg dyky


----------



## kelevra (17. August 2009)

*AW: ubs tastatur wird zwar erkannt aber ich kann nicht schreiben*

Geh mal auf die Trust Seite zu der du verlinkts hast, dann rechts im Menü auf "Download Drivers" und lade dir die Datei unter "Update" runter.

In der zip ist eine Anleitung auf englisch die alles weitere erklärt. Falls du weitere Hilfe brauchst mnelde dich einfach nochmals.


----------



## DyKy (17. August 2009)

*AW: ubs tastatur wird zwar erkannt aber ich kann nicht schreiben*

hm ich habe alles genau wie in der anleitung gemacht und bei der maus hat das auch super geklappt nur bei der tastatur irgendwie nicht-.-
hast du/hat irgendwer vielleicht noch eine andere idee?
wie gesagt wie tastatur is erst ca ne woche alt und es kann ja nicht sein das die jez schon kaputt ist

gruß dyky


----------



## Wannseesprinter (18. August 2009)

*AW: ubs tastatur wird zwar erkannt aber ich kann nicht schreiben*

Da es eine Funktastatur ist, ich zwei Dinge:

1. Die Kalibrierung zwischen Tastatur und Funkempfänger kam nicht richtig zustande.
2. Die Batterien sind schlichtweg und einfach leer


----------



## DyKy (18. August 2009)

hm die sache ist ja vorher hat alles geklappt und die batterien hab ich auch shcon 2 mal ausgetauscht

hm ich werd mal den kassenbeleg suchen und mich zu saturn aufmachen mal gucken ob die das auch ohne orginalverpackung zurücknehmen 
grummel grummel

mfg dyky


----------

